# Importance of water for 24 hour exhibit observation hive use.



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd like to build myself a simple compact warré observation hive that is 2 frames side by side. I would take 1 brood frame and one frame with stores from a full hive and place them in the observation hive when doing 1 day presentations. At most I expect to have the bees in there for a day. At times this might be outside in the summer, in my area 84 degree temps and high humidity is typical.

The most daunting part of the construction for me would be the boardman style feed jar that many obs. hives seem to use. I'm wondering how necessary people think a feed jar is for short term uses like this? 

I'm guessing they wouldn't really go through a full jar of water in a day would they? Maybe I can come up with a simpler, less bulky way to offer the bees a drink.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've done observation hives, they had two screened vent holes on top, and I dribbled small amounts of water through the screen. The bees would get very active and running around in the observation hive, dribble some water in and they'd drink and calm down. Water is important.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Ray, knowing I could do something simple like dribble water in the vent holes sounds like a good solution to the problem.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In my exhibition observation hive I put two holes in the top that fit the small hex jar lids and screened them over with #7 hardware cloth. I can drop some pollen in, or I and keep a jar of honey and a jar of water on.


----------

